# Civil Unrest vs Martial Law vs State of Emergency Differences?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

What are the differences when agencies announce a state that particular areas are undergoing?

I got a text on my cell phone (from the phone company?) awhile back stating Kentucky (or maybe it was just my area) was under civil unrest. Later to find out on the local news some Emergency operator (What division?) accidently sent this text alert out by accident. :spank: The message text was something like "Be prepared for Civil Unrest in your area". Gesh!

Would like to know so when it happens again I know what to expect instead of standing there with my thumb up my nose. 

Confused :icon_confused:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I remember way back when the AF sent out the weekly/monthly radio alert to radio stations and sent out the "real" alert. No body believed and went about trying to confirm to the point where if it had been real, no one would have taken shelter in time.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is the emergency/civil unrest you have to watch out for.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...e-believe-zombie-hoax-attacks-linked/1915921/


----------

